

China Miéville wants you to know that he does not have a Facebook account. - Snoddas
http://www.maryrobinettekowal.com/journal/china-mieville-wants-you-to-know-that-he-does-not-have-a-facebook-account/

======
mithaler
I have sympathy for the guy, but there's really not much he or Facebook can do
here. The only real thing Facebook can do is put some kind of auto-flag on
accounts with that name (both "variants" of it, I guess) and check each case
to make sure it isn't someone else who coincidentally has the same name. But
are they willing to expend so much effort on someone who doesn't want their
services? Facebook has demonstrated an interest in weaving itself thoroughly
into people's lives wherever possible, and you'd think it would go against
their business interest to put in that kind of effort.

The only real solution I would be able to offer him is to make an account
himself--a real one--and never use it (much like I do with my account these
days). That assumes, however, that Facebook has some means of verifying that
someone is not an impersonator and is in fact the real one. I'm no expert on
that--do they?

